# Motorists Warned to Watch for Deer on Roads



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Motorists Warned to Watch for Deer on Roads

Motorists are reminded to watch for deer along roadways, especially this
time of year, because juvenile animals are dispersing from their home
ranges.

"Motorists are advised to slow down and exercise caution after dark to
reduce the likelihood of encounters with deer along roadways," said Bill
Jensen, big game biologist for the North Dakota Game and Fish
Department.

Most deer-vehicle accidents occur primarily at dawn and dusk when deer
are most active, Jensen said. "Deer-vehicle accidents are at times
unavoidable," he added. "However, motorists should be aware of warning
signs signaling deer are in the area."

When you see one deer cross the road, Jensen cautioned, look for a
second or third deer to follow. Also, motorists are urged to pay
attention on roadways posted with Deer Crossing Area caution signs.
"Obviously, deer are known to be crossing the road in this area," he
said, "that is why the sign is there."

While motorists are especially attentive to deer movement this time of
the year, accidents do happen, and a local law enforcement agency should
be contacted. "We do get calls from motorists wondering if they can keep
the carcass, or at least the antlers," said Robert Timian, law
enforcement chief for the Game and Fish Department. "A permit is
required if someone wants to take possession, or parts, of a road killed
animal."

Permits to possess road killed deer are free and available from game
wardens and local law enforcement offices.

American Family Insurance provides a few precautions that can minimize
your chances of injury or property damage in a deer-vehicle crash.

* Always wear your seat belt.

* Don't swerve or take the ditch to avoid hitting a deer. Try to
brake as much as possible and stay on the roadway. Don't lose control of
your vehicle or slam into something else to miss the deer. You lower
your risk of injury by hitting the deer.

* If you spot deer ahead, slow down immediately and honk your
horn.

* No published research supports the effectiveness of deer
whistles on vehicles. Deer can't hear ultrasonic frequencies.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

How many of you would take home your own road kill!?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

On one particular 4 mile stretch of road in my area I investigated 4 Vehicle / Deer Accidents in 7 days. Yes this is the time of year to keep an eye on the edges of the roads as well as the roads themselves. Yes I often times have a list of people that want a Road Killed Deer, provided it is not to mangled.

I hope everyone has a safe and enjoyable fall.

Larry


----------

